# Batalha climática, Vancouver ou Vladivostok?



## Ferreiro (21 Nov 2012 às 16:29)

Que clima prefirem?










Eu prefiro Vancouver, porque ainda que é chuvoso, acho o inverno de Vladivostok insoportavel, e ademas o verao na cidade rusa é mais húmido e escuro (somente 120 horas de sol en julho )


----------



## stormy (21 Nov 2012 às 17:00)

Bom...isto de discutir climas é sempre relativo..

As minha preferencias climaticas são mais no sentido de verões quentes com trovoadas e invernos frescos com eventos de neve e tempestades misturadas...hehe

Assim tipo Japão, Sul/SE dos EUA...

Mas no fundo até gosto bastante do clima aqui de Lisboa...temos um pouquinho de tudo, muita variabilidade, e temos um periodo quente que é tão longo quanto o periodo frio, pelo que há de tudo para todos os gostos hehe.

Só tenho pena de não haver mais trovoadas cá...


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Nov 2012 às 18:51)

stormy disse:


> Bom...isto de discutir climas é sempre relativo..
> 
> As minha preferencias climaticas são mais no sentido de verões quentes com trovoadas e invernos frescos com eventos de neve e tempestades misturadas...hehe
> 
> ...



E nevar!!!


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2012 às 19:26)

stormy disse:


> Bom...isto de discutir climas é sempre relativo..
> 
> As minha preferencias climaticas são mais no sentido de verões quentes com trovoadas e invernos frescos com eventos de neve e tempestades misturadas...hehe
> 
> ...



O clima de Lisboa é uma seca, não neva, há pouca trovoada, nunca há frio, o calor normalmente não é nada de especial, resumindo não se passa nada de especial.

Em relação às cidades em questão em termos climáticos (e não só) preferia Vancouver.


----------



## amando96 (21 Nov 2012 às 21:33)

Acho que ia para Vancouver, verão fresco, não gosto nada dos verões Algarvios . gostava de invernos mais frios, -2ºC a -5ºC sei que tolero bem, se quisesse experimentar extremos de frio basta um saltinho para o Norte .


----------



## Paulo H (21 Nov 2012 às 21:52)

Entre as 2, prefiro vancouver! A outra localidade é difícil de escrever, e demasiado fria no inverno e com pouco sol.

Mas preferia salzburgo (austría) a vancouver. Tem verão como deve ser e tem clima próximo do alpino, ou seja, noites frescas e grande variação de temperaturas em 2 ou 3 dias.

Na verdade, eu detesto:
- noites tropicais
- tempo seco e morno no inverno
- chuva ao fim de semana (aqui não há muito a fazer..)

Adoro:
- neve
- frio no inverno
- calor diurno no verão
- uma boa trovoada
- dia de frio gelado, com nevoeiro persistente, e o fumo do assar das castanhas numa avenida qualquer.


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2012 às 22:42)

Vladivostok... há sempre a chance de levar com restos de ciclones tropicais...


----------



## Norther (22 Nov 2012 às 20:09)

Vancouver claro, Vladivostok é fria e obscura demais durante o ano inteiro, agora adoro o nosso clima embora não haja grandes tempestades como gostaria.
A zona que gostaria de morar se não morasse onde moro era em Trás-os-Montes  quente no verão mas não tanto como no sul e fria no inverno, eu adoro neve e lá é a região com maior probabilidades de ver neve a cota 500 metros e podia levar a serra da Estrela comigo :-)


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2012 às 00:26)

Nº médio de horas de sol diárias em Vancouver - 5,25
Nº médio de horas de sol diárias em Vladivostok - 5,83

Experimentem o inverno em Vancouver com o frio do ártico e os dias intermináveis de neblinas...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Dez 2012 às 19:54)

Depois de tanto pensar, decido que ganha *Vancouver*!

_*Razões para tal*_:

Em relação aos *Verões*, prefiro claramente o de Vancouver. Temperaturas tão altas como as de Vladivostok, só que mais sol, e claro, melhores condições para a praia (que tanto gosto).

Entre os dois *Invernos*, escolho o de Vancouver. Apesar de Vladivostok ter temperaturas baixíssimas, sempre propícias á queda de neve e formação de gelo, "não tem precipitação para tal", apenas muito sol (para mim a pior combinação que existe a meio do dia é sol + frio ou sol + neve) e por isso baixa humidade.
Vancouver apesar de ter temperaturas no Inverno, "relativamente amenas", tem bastante precipitação e nebulosidade (adoro dias escuros e frios), e por isso acho que deve nevar muito mais em Vancouver durante o Inverno inteiro, do que em Vladivostok o ano inteiro, mesmo com a tal diferença de temperaturas entre Vancouver e Vladivostok.


----------

